# Tree of Burls in Boston



## Johnturner (May 13, 2017)

On May 11, I was strolling through the Boston Public Gardens, a well manicured park in central Boston (a smaller version of Central Park in NYC), and I noticed this tree with a mass of burls. Just thought you guys might be interested. It is identified as a "Weeping Pagoda"

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Ray D (May 13, 2017)

Very cool. Is that the little park that has a bridge over a small pond....and some large bronze ducks. At least I remember them being bronze. Lol.


----------



## CWS (May 13, 2017)

Time to get out the battery operated chainsaw and a headband flashlight.


----------



## Johnturner (May 13, 2017)

Yes Ray that's the park and the ducks are still there!


----------



## Ray D (May 13, 2017)

Johnturner said:


> Yes Ray that's the park and the ducks are still there!


I figured that was the same park. We spent a few days there back in 2010. I remember seeing some pretty cool trees there.


----------



## phinds (May 13, 2017)

I'm not sure if those are burls or some kind of "scar tissue" from that big wound. @Mr. Peet will know. There are a bunch of different kinds of abnormal growths on trees other than burls.


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 13, 2017)

Weeping Japanese Scholar tree, cool for sure. That callus material is sure to have some figure mixed in. If it where harvested the material could easily be passed of as burled of figured. It is not however actual burl. Great picture. I'd tell the little kids to behave, "See that tree, it ate a piece of sidewalk", then point out the concrete in the open wound.

By the way, that Latin name has been changed 5 years or more ago to _Styphnolobium japonicum_ (Sophora j. is now the synonym).

Reactions: Informative 2


----------

